# To junk or not to junk



## Denny1947 (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a Craftsman lawn tractor that was given to me (Mod. 917.270821). When I picked it up it was in an old shed and wouldn’t start so I disengaged so I could free wheel it. I charged the battery and got it started, took it out of free wheel position. I tried to put it in gear but it wouldn’t move. I thought maybe the drive belt had came off but it was ok. I couldn’t get it to come out of freewheel. I took the deck off and pushed it around to where I could work on it in the shop. As I pushed it the axle on one side started to come out. Now I’m guessing a keeper has came loose inside the transmission. What I have read to take one of these apart everything has to be kept clean so no contamination occurs. Not worth taking to a mechanic. Thoughts?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your lawn tractor was built for Sears by Husqvarna, and has a Hydro-Gear 319-0650 hydrostatic transmission. There is an exploded diagram and major parts list here: http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI1999_USen/HUSI1999_USen_I9902034_.pdf

The actual parts are available from Hydro-Gear, or a Husqvarna dealer. Hydro-Gear sells rebuild kits for these transmissions.


----------



## Denny1947 (Dec 8, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Your lawn tractor was built for Sears by Husqvarna, and has a Hydro-Gear 319-0650 hydrostatic transmission. There is an exploded diagram and major parts list here: http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI1999_USen/HUSI1999_USen_I9902034_.pdf
> 
> The actual parts are available from Hydro-Gear, or a Husqvarna dealer. Hydro-Gear sells rebuild kits for these transmissions.


RC Wells thanks for the reply. I had found this parts list but would like to find a further brake down of item #44 Differential Assembly to see what has come lose. Thanks again


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you contact Hydro-Gear directly they have detailed manuals for the transaxles. You will need the serial number and model identification found on a label on the rear axle casting.

I suspect this will get you started, as the low end consumer hydros are pretty much the same: https://www.hydro-gear.com/82caace7bb_sites/hydro-gear.com/files/BLN-51260_P8.pdf


----------



## Denny1947 (Dec 8, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> If you contact Hydro-Gear directly they have detailed manuals for the transaxles. You will need the serial number and model identification found on a label on the rear axle casting.
> 
> I suspect this will get you started, as the low end consumer hydros are pretty much the same: https://www.hydro-gear.com/82caace7bb_sites/hydro-gear.com/files/BLN-51260_P8.pdf


Thank You again, I can tell from the attachement that this is over my head. I retired as a journeyman electrician and am fairly mechanical inclined, but I know when something is to much for me. I appreciate your help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hit Ebay and get a replacement fairly economically.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Denny1947 said:


> I have a Craftsman lawn tractor that was given to me (Mod. 917.270821). When I picked it up it was in an old shed and wouldn’t start so I disengaged so I could free wheel it. I charged the battery and got it started, took it out of free wheel position. I tried to put it in gear but it wouldn’t move. I thought maybe the drive belt had came off but it was ok. I couldn’t get it to come out of freewheel. I took the deck off and pushed it around to where I could work on it in the shop. As I pushed it the axle on one side started to come out. Now I’m guessing a keeper has came loose inside the transmission. What I have read to take one of these apart everything has to be kept clean so no contamination occurs. Not worth taking to a mechanic. Thoughts?


There a pain to take apart but you can do it. I had an axle pull out and managed to fix it but it sure wasn’t fun.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

